# Fusen Ryu JJ



## RMACKD (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like it is still being taught http://www.bushinjuku.com/arts/bushinarts/fusen/fusen.htm Loads of info on the site. I thought the art died out but apparently this guy knows it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 17, 2005)

An interesting site.
Seems to be some good information there


----------

